# 4 boys ready for a new home in SE Minnesota



## evilcb (Dec 15, 2017)

The babies from my surprise litter are ready for homes and while I have all the girls taken care of, I don't have any takers for the 4 boys. 

They were born 11/25, momma Sazha is a himalayan, dad is unknown. One of the boys has a light tan cap, the other three haven't shown any strong markings yet, but I think at least one might be himalayan.

Pictures below were taken 12/14 and 12/19. 















These guys are really sweet and I want them to go to good homes.


----------

